# rhino (brand) axle



## Offroadin89 (Oct 28, 2009)

anyone ever had a rhino (brand) axle??? i broke my back left and i think i might get it.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

i think one of our sponcers carry them


----------



## outskirtsdweller (Jul 6, 2009)

I bought a set of rhino heavy duty rear axles for my brute from super atv..you can find them on ebay...I purchased the axles directly from them and got em for 200 a piece. I dealt with 'Joey" at superatv. I busted a boot clamp and the 1st ride and the joint became contaminated...I contacted them and they sent me an entire new axle...Excellent customer service...The axles have a 1 year warranty and look beefier than my stock axles...I have about 200 miles on them at this time and no other problems ...I also need to mention that I did replace all the boot clamps with the oem type band clamps...probably overkill, but it made me feel better!!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yeah they look alot beefier i just wonder how much beefier they are inside those boots...


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

They are bigger on the inside of the boot as well....not as big as Gorilla but bigger than OEM. I have only seen the inside of one. Mud-Tech can get them for you on here. He is a sponsor on here...just PM him. What stinks is they don't make them for my Suzuki I have now...


----------



## Offroadin89 (Oct 28, 2009)

Alright, thanks for the info!! That pic helps alot. Now i can see its actually bigger. I dnt get why they dont make a inner joint rebuild kit for them. Thats odd


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

They probably don't want to deal with parts, thats a whole nother ball game. Then you get customers that replace half their own parts and they end up breaking the whole axle then they ask for warranty...

Gorillas warranty clearly states you can NOT change any parts yourself at all. Not even boots, if you do your warranty is void


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

I just received a front right gorilla axel for my brute and its definetly better then stock, but the only thing i didn't like was that the threaded shaft that holds the spindle on is smaller and you can't use the original nut and this means you can't put the dust cap back in place.


----------



## outskirtsdweller (Jul 6, 2009)

outskirtsdweller said:


> I bought a set of rhino heavy duty rear axles for my brute from super atv..you can find them on ebay...I purchased the axles directly from them and got em for 200 a piece. I dealt with 'Joey" at superatv. I busted a boot clamp and the 1st ride and the joint became contaminated...I contacted them and they sent me an entire new axle...Excellent customer service...The axles have a 1 year warranty and look beefier than my stock axles...I have about 200 miles on them at this time and no other problems ...I also need to mention that I did replace all the boot clamps with the oem type band clamps...probably overkill, but it made me feel better!!


I broke my left rear axle this past weekend (inner joint came apart) and I limped back to the trailer...I contacted superatv. They required only a pic of the failed axle in order to send me a new one. Nice to not have to mess with sending the broken one back them. I bought it in sept 2009 and they said that since it had been more than 2 months that a 50.00 replacement fee was required-->that includes the shipping for the new axle. I sent them a couple of pics and they charged my cc 50 bucks and assured me then new replacement was on the way....so far excellent communication-->the axle is suppose to show up in the next couple of days...


----------



## camo650 (Jan 9, 2009)

Will they make custom length axles? And if they do what is the maximum operating angle? Gorrilla wont even talk to me about making custom ones and I can't ever get Turner to answer the phone. The one time they did answer the phone I left a message with soemone for him to call me back and he never did.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Gorilla wont' do custom length?


----------



## hudsonmicah (Mar 22, 2010)

Ive got mixed feelings on the subject. Daniel Turner used to wrk on my stuff in his garage before he even had a shop and now you cant even get him on the phone. All you get is one of his Chronies. I think hes just gotten too busy. As for the Rhino axle ive got one on the RF of my brute and have been pretty pleased with it so far. When I first ordered it they sent me 3 axles before I got the right one, which kinda pissed me off but Oh well. As for parts, they dont sell parts, not even boots. I was under mine not too long ago and realized i had ripped the boot somehow. Called them, and they pretty much told me sorry. So I raised alittle hell and they finally came up with a boot and sent it to me for 20$ I think. So Im not real sure where you are supposed to get boots for these axles if you rip one?????


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

jrpro130 said:


> Gorilla wont' do custom length?


They use to all the time.


----------



## camo650 (Jan 9, 2009)

jrpro130 said:


> Gorilla wont' do custom length?


I called them, told them what I had, explained to them what I needed, they said no, so I'm done with them.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> They use to all the time.


x2, i'd like to know what happened, they used to do it


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

hudsonmicah said:


> Ive got mixed feelings on the subject. Daniel Turner used to wrk on my stuff in his garage before he even had a shop and now you cant even get him on the phone. All you get is one of his Chronies. I think hes just gotten too busy. As for the Rhino axle ive got one on the RF of my brute and have been pretty pleased with it so far. When I first ordered it they sent me 3 axles before I got the right one, which kinda pissed me off but Oh well. As for parts, they dont sell parts, not even boots. I was under mine not too long ago and realized i had ripped the boot somehow. Called them, and they pretty much told me sorry. So I raised alittle hell and they finally came up with a boot and sent it to me for 20$ I think. So Im not real sure where you are supposed to get boots for these axles if you rip one?????


man sorry to hear about the bad luck u had in getting a new boot for ur axle i ordered one from tc powersports which is a sponsor on hear and had mine bout a week and poked a whole in the boot and i called them up and they sent me one no problem. jearmy and mark r grt guys to deal with


----------



## stoneman (Oct 2, 2009)

Rhino is the only way to go as far as I'm concerned. Pull out the broken, stick in the new and you're done.


----------



## Brute2469 (Feb 21, 2010)

I got my rear rhino axle in this week. Looks pretty good to me compared to my gorilla axle. For the price and warranty i think it's going to work out pretty good with the 2" lift and HL springs i have. I'll just have to let my thumb test it out.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I wonder why Gorilla told you that? What type of bike was it for? Was you only wanting one or a whole set?


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Strange, Seems Aftermarket and Custom axle makers would want to make Aftermarket and custom axles.


----------



## camo650 (Jan 9, 2009)

Yeah thats what I thought. It was for my 650 SRA. After the custom 8 inch lift I made, I needed 2 front axles made to a specific length. I didn't think it would be that big of a deal, considering the inner cups are the same as a brute 750. Since they would be the bigger axle bar it could also use the 750 outer. My thinking is this shouldn't be that complicated. I guess I was wrong, cause they said no.


----------



## outskirtsdweller (Jul 6, 2009)

Late follow up on this, but just wanted to pass on that the replacement axle did show up in 4 days and Im very pleased with the customer service. thanx....


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

still a follow up followed through!
thanks for the report!


----------



## outskirtsdweller (Jul 6, 2009)

notta prob...I get too much info outta this site not to give something back!!!


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

good to hear because i have to get one sent out soon, broke my front right one after 2 months.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

So does anyone have a good trail report on the Rhino axles yet? I've seen a few broken ones here and there so far, but are those from heavy abuse, or they just broke under "normal" riding conditions? I was planning on buying Rhino when I break a stock axle, but if they aren't really meeting the demands, then I might reconsider..


----------



## TC Powersports (Jan 22, 2010)

If anyone needs Rhino Brand axles give us a call or a PM so we can get you rolling.

Thanks,

Jeremy

Twisted Custom Powersports
www.tcatvs.com 
281-840-9979


----------



## Offroadin89 (Oct 28, 2009)

i bought my rhino axle back in january. have had no problems with it. But my last ride i tore the inner boot. theyre boots do seem kind of weak. Also, good luck to anyone taking apart the inner joint. It was not fun at all. U deff cannot be scared of hittin it with a sledge hammer. lol


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I told you to beat it like a red headed stepchild...I wasn't kidding you have to swing like a baseball bat and pray you don't crack the cup!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

he can thank me for getting that axle apart...........i showed him how to do it :rockn:


----------



## Offroadin89 (Oct 28, 2009)

ya, i was really scared it was gonna crack! i just left the boot on since it was f-d neways. just so it wasnt metal on metal. i hoped for the best and swung the sledge like i was bout to hit a home run! and she popped right off


----------



## Mudrunner1187 (Mar 21, 2010)

i just ordered my rhino.. front right ( put in sig to save time lol ) hope it stands up to all the good reviews that ive read on here.. will let yall know how it works out..


----------

